# This is male, right?



## Spookyashell (Jul 22, 2014)

These look like balls to me, don't you agree?

http://i58.tinypic.com/11kfcrl.jpg

 Good thing is I can only see balls like that on 1 of my 4 darlings. They are the same age. But not the same type, so I'll hold judgement on the rest for now.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 22, 2014)

yup

even same strains wont all show sex at the exact same time, but fairly close. keep an eye out, hopefully be a few girls in there for ya


----------



## Spookyashell (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you, I have identified one as a sure male, the one you see. Another as a sure female due to the white hairs. And the last two I can't tell yet. But I suspect those are also one male and one female.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 22, 2014)

That certainly looks like a male. I would give it a few more days and watch for the little "bulbs" to extend out on a tiny stem as that is an absolute sign of male preflowers.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 23, 2014)

sure look like it


----------

